# ,  / > Alinco >  Alinco DR140TE2 -> TE1  E

## Mike_RA3ZOM

TE2 ?

----------

?       144-146,       .

----------


## r4fk

144-146    .

----------


## jonni

> .
>  2  150-174 .


   DR-140TE2  136-174   35 .       . 3  .

----------

2     ,       :Very Happy:

----------

